# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  surfende Allradcamper mit kleinen Kindern oder allradelnde Surfcamper?!??

## gunterle

Hallo,

Ich wollte uns mal kurz vorstellen und fragen, ob oben genannte Spezies vielleicht hier im Forum vertreten ist.

Wir, das sind meine Wenigkeit, meine Frau, die Lara (2,5 Jahre), partiell mein groer Sohn eugen (fast 18 Jahre) und der Volf, unser Oldi-Allradcamper ,ein Volvo c303 (44 Jahre) mit Dachzelt.

Jetzt waren wir gerade 2 Wochen allein in Sardinien und da hatte ich mir gedacht es wre nett, mal mit gleichgesinnten unterwegs zu sein.

Unsere Urlaube sind immer so ein bisschen auch "entdecker"urlaube; meine Frau surft nicht und ich bin nicht so fanatisch, dass ich immer am 100% besten Spot sein muss. 

Man trifft unterwegs ja immer nette Leute, aber wenige die Surfen, campen und eine Offroadtaugliches Gefhrt haben; so trennen sich dann die Wege immer zwangsweise wieder.

Deshalb habe ich gedacht, ich begebe mich jetzt mal auf diesem Weg auf die Suche und freue mich ber Rckmeldungen.

Gunter

----------


## Surf Maniac

Das ist ja ein krasses Teil.
Musstest du mit der Fhre nach Sardinien bersetzen, oder ist es schwimmfhig?

HL

----------


## gunterle

Dafr ist doch ein bisschen viel eisen dran und bei den Tren lufts unten rein ;-)

----------


## Michele

Hey Gunter, 

So hnlich sind wir auch unterwegs. Naja wohl ein bisschen moderner und weniger offroadtauglich, dafr grer. Unser Sohn ist 31/4, meine Frau surft ein bisschen und ich werd schon gerne unruhig wenns wellig und  windig wird. Am wichtigsten ist aber eine schne Zeit mit der Familie am liebsten in der Pampa. Wir fahren und stehen deshalb gerne auch abseits der Piste, fahren einen alten mercedes 711d bus, der kommt schon recht weit, Bodenfreiheit hilft einiges. Und ich mein, wenn man so ein Begleitfahrzeug wie deines dabei hat, kann man bestimmt auch mal mutiger sein! Wre auf jedenfalls schn Gleichgesinnte zu treffen. Unsere Plne fr dieses Jahr: In 2 Wochen geht's irgendwohin wo's wind hat und im September bin ich beruflich in England/Wales, das werden wir mit 2-3 Wochen reisen und surfen verbinden, evtl. auch nach Irland bersetzen. Winter ist noch unklar! Wie sind eure Plne vielleicht kommt ja ja zusammen! Und ich liebe Sardinien 
VG Michael

----------


## gunterle

Hi Michael;

Schnes Auto! ICh habs noch gesehen ;-).

Bisschen grer als unseres, das hat schon auch was! Die alten Mercedesse finde ich ziemlich cool.

ICh hatte frher auch grere Laster (steyr 680 und Iveco 90-16) und bin immer so ein bisschen hin- und her gerissen zwischen klein und gro. Da liegt eurer ja schn in der Mitte  :Happy: .

Grundstzlich mag ich schon auch surfen, wenns Wind hat, aber ich muss nicht zwangsweise am Ort mit dem meisten Wind sein (z.B. Porto Pollo ;-)), wenns woanders auch schn ist! 

Ich habe dir gerade eine PN geschickt, wir knnen ja mal telefonieren und quatschen  :Happy: 

VG Gunter

----------

